# 'Knotting Bread'



## m2k (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, I'm only 16 so go easy. At the restaurant I currently work they make fresh bread on site...I can knock the dough fast and make the traditional round roll, lattice and pretty much all other arrangements...

But as I have only done 1 shift up to now, I could get the hang of making a knot in the bread dough, head chef showed me but being left handed I didn't grasp it...

So could anyone explain how to make a knot in the bread?

Like pictured below

http://www.jamboree.freedom-in-educa.../buns_knot.gif


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

roll the dough to about 4-5 inches long and, like you were tying shoes, make a knot. 
a circle with one end higher then the other at the top and feed that longer piece thru the middle.
I have found giving the roll pressure after it is on the pan then washing with some egg wash keeps the shape and gives shine.
Sometimes the knot will try to undo itsself while proofing.
:crazy:


----------



## m2k (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks M Brown,


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Don't worry about being left-handed. A few of us are around here (*raises hand*)

I think I finally realized it can be a pain when my instructor kept stopping while demo-ing something for me and going "ah ****, you're left handed...just do everything I do backwards."


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have found that doing something backwards is rediculous. Most southpaws usually catch on if they do it upside down. Instead of working towards yourself, work away.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I think that's why I ended up doing so well picking things up while watching somebody right-handed. I always ended up watching from the opposite side of the line.

As for bakery side, I lucked out, my instructor was lefty too.


----------

